# Help meee!!20 pin SMPS to 24 pin SMPS?



## sourav (Sep 22, 2006)

My mobo supports 24 pin SMPS but I am using 20 pin. Can I make it a 24 pin.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Sep 22, 2006)

See this: *www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=46201&criteria=9V POWER ADAPTERS&doy=21m9. Is this u r looking for.


----------



## sourav (Sep 23, 2006)

can you give me a step by step guide. I want to make it my self.
Thanx


----------



## satyamy (Sep 23, 2006)

My MotherBoard has 20 Pin
Recently My SMPS got short 
So i bought New SMPS in that their was 1 Wire Jointed which was converting 20pin into 24pin 
I removed that wire & my SMPS got converted into 20Pin
U can buy that Small Wire from Computer Accessories Shop


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 23, 2006)

even my msi mobo has 24 pin slot, but am using a 20pin smps w/o ne probs,
@sourav..do chek ur mobo manual, mayb it supports 20pins


----------



## sourav (Sep 23, 2006)

my mobo do support 20 pin but i want to make it 24 pin to get full performance from it. and i want to make it my self, ok how much the wire mentioned up, can cost.


----------



## monkey (Sep 24, 2006)

You can buy a 20-pin to 24-pin converter cable. It costs around Rs. 150/- and easy to install with all the standard sockets. Just attach 20-pin side of the converter to your existing 20-pin smps cable. The other end of the converter is 24-pin so you wont have to play with any wires.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Sep 24, 2006)

hmmm...so wil usin 24 pin improve my pc performance? can u confirm this..


----------



## janitha (Sep 24, 2006)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> hmmm...so wil usin 24 pin improve my pc performance? can u confirm this..



It will not improve performance and will be a waste of money unless the Mobo will accept only a 24 pin one. I had used A8N-E Mobo (24 pin) with a good 20 pin PSU for more than one year with absolutely no problem. (presently repaced by Antec SP 500 having 24 pins) But I had heard that certain Mobos do not support 20 pin coonection.


----------



## sourav (Sep 25, 2006)

but I heard that some mobos get heated more if we use a 20 pin in place 24 pin, my mobo do support 20 pin and it is working on that 20 pin wala


----------

